# Never ends!



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

People like this need to be taken out back and smacked in the head with a hammer. It is on video, that is all the proof needed. It should be a few hour trial AT MOST, then sentenced to death and executed the next morning. Now these pieces of shit will soak up the penal system for the next few years(because they wont get much time). Then get out and do it to someone else!! When is enough, ****ing enough????


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Friends shouldn't let friends drink and post!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Having a conversation with yourself? Not sure what you're talking about specifically, but I think being able to spend years and years on DR is ridiculous. Then again, there are people who are proven innocent down the road, so are we putting a price on life by focusing on the taxpayer cost? In cases where it's clear cut, which I assume is the deal with case you're talking about, then heck yeah, get 'em gone yesterday!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

It is difficult to be outraged since I don't know what we're talking about. But since I seldom know what I am talking about and am generally outraged anyway, I think I am O.K. with taking him behind the barn for some country justice. Who is it exactly we are taking to the gallows?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Well how bout that. I thought I pasted the link. My bad. Here is is. Unfortunately, This Kind of Intense Evil Exists in the World | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Castration should be part of the penalty.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Castration should be part of the penalty.


Should be standard in every rape conviction.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

No court needed, just show the video to a few fathers, myself included, and leave us alone with the animals. Race, creed, none of that shit matters, some little girl just had her life ruined. I have and always will stand by the fact that I would spend time in jail if need be, to protect/defend any person, but my daughter? These kids would learn a lesson, Im not sorry, Im not threatening, just stating facts, the police would be arresting me right about now.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I like the Old Testament way of handling things like this.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I love the Blaze I will repeat what I posted there earlier today.
RichardokyNov. 5, 2013 at 8:53pm
What did people expect when we started to pay the lowest class people to have kids. Did people think all those sluts that started popping out kids for a larger welfare check, that those kids would grow up and be upstanding citizens. This is all do to one party trying to build a larger voting block.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I love the Blaze I will repeat what I posted there earlier today.
> RichardokyNov. 5, 2013 at 8:53pm
> What did people expect when we started to pay the lowest class people to have kids. Did people think all those sluts that started popping out kids for a larger welfare check, that those kids would grow up and be upstanding citizens. This is all do to one party trying to build a larger voting block.


That is the messed up part. I would bet my right nut that 4 out of 5 of them are on government assistance! We are actually paying for these ****in animals to do what they do!! I hope that someone gives them exactly what they deserve!! I saw earlier where one of their mothers said that her son couldn't possibly do what he is being accused of. I hope she is hit by a freight train tomorrow!! You can bet your ass she knows her Javonte is guilty as hell but doesn't really care..


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Deebo said:


> No court needed, just show the video to a few fathers, myself included, and leave us alone with the animals. Race, creed, none of that shit matters, some little girl just had her life ruined. I have and always will stand by the fact that I would spend time in jail if need be, to protect/defend any person, but my daughter? These kids would learn a lesson, Im not sorry, Im not threatening, just stating facts, the police would be arresting me right about now.


Not all Dads care that much. Your daughter is lucky to have you.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Castration should be part of the penalty.


With a dull knife, then give them an asprin and a band aid. Make sure to tell them the asprin might make them bleed more though..... But they have to dig a big hole themselves to be buried in first.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I've got some rope. Someone find a good tree. That how this should end. All of them like a large part of our society should be hung for the betterment of the good part of society. That we don't punish like we should and did in the old days, compiled with the spoil, entitled, inexistent values, and lack of concern for the punishment, is why things like this and others happen often with particular parts of our society. I'm as tired as anyone of it and in part wish this world to burn for a while to clear away some of the filth it's infested with.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My mind and emotions are completely at odds with each other. Emotionally I want to bring all those involved slowly and painfully toward death and then bring them back and keep repeating the process.
My mind tells me that we have a judicial system that we need to trust and use for all crimes. We need to help the young lady who was violated get herself back. 

There are some problems with our judicial system and the biggest one in my eyes is that we can't use "cruel and unusual" punishment against those who inflict cruel and unusual punishment on their victims.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I didn't get past the first two paragraphs. That kind of **** makes me see blood red.

I see a very simple solution. I always see simple solutions though, that's why a lot of my posts are short... anyways, my solution is this; one room, one locked door, one father, and all the perpetrators. I say let the parents dole out justice. Regardless of what happens in that room, no charges are to be laid against the parents. What happens is forgotten. Those people who did this, are forgotten.

They aren't worth "rehabilitation". **** em.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> They aren't worth "rehabilitation". **** em.


I'm not a big fan of second chances in general, but for someone who would do something like that? There's no rehabbing evil.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

To the liberal judges and lawyers that will give them multiple chances, they should let them have their way with the judges wife and daughters and make the judge watch, then kill them all, starting with the judges and lawyers that try to defend them! There is NO frickin defense for that type of behavior, period!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't think that turning the parents loose on the perps would be good for the parents or the girl. We are not built to cause harm and just "forget it".
I know that vengeance is what our emotions call for but it is rarely satisfying for those administering it and often harmful for the one who is the original victim. (I dislike that word) You can only be a victim if you don't recover. Rehab is not likely to be practical and any prison sentence is likely to be terminal (inmates have kids they care about too) but we must show that actions like these are not acceptable and that some form of restitution is required. That is what the court will decide. After that it is up to the Creator to administer justice.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PaulS said:


> I don't think that turning the parents loose on the perps would be good for the parents or the girl. We are not built to cause harm and just "forget it".
> I know that vengeance is what our emotions call for but it is rarely satisfying for those administering it and often harmful for the one who is the original victim. (I dislike that word) You can only be a victim if you don't recover. Rehab is not likely to be practical and any prison sentence is likely to be terminal (inmates have kids they care about too) but we must show that actions like these are not acceptable and that some form of restitution is required. That is what the court will decide. After that it is up to the Creator to administer justice.


I'm not a victim and will sleep just fine so I will fill in for those whom have second thoughts about payback / punishment. You can wait for the courts all you want, as courts don't help solve the crime problem, courts are money makers any more, they are just part of the system!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't want to jump on your back Paul because I think you're an intelligent fellow, and I think you have good reasons for your beliefs. The problem is that the Creator does not handle these problems while they're here, they're handled in the life after this. That solves nothing here and now for the poor souls subjected to the crimes. We were given the tools to make our own destiny, and one of those tools is doling out earthly justice.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Friends shouldn't let friends drink and post!


I will drink to that!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I don't think that turning the parents loose on the perps would be good for the parents or the girl. We are not built to cause harm and just "forget it".
> I know that vengeance is what our emotions call for but it is rarely satisfying for those administering it and often harmful for the one who is the original victim.


I have been that victim and I tell you what, getting ten minutes alone with that son of a bitch would satisfy me immensely. It was bad for my parents' PR to do anything about it and there have been multiple victims since then. In principle, vengeance should be the Lord's business, but that's a lot of torment to inflict on future victims if something like that goes unpunished. There should be no quarter. You don't ever recover; there is no switch to shut it off and time does not heal all wounds. Sexual predators should be killed or castrated. Period.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Danny, I have pretty thick skin and you are too far away to hurt the only feeling I have left (at my age men only have one feeling). The courts are set up to dispense justice. We don't always agree and the punishment rarely fits the crime as we feel it should but the law and justice system must apply equally to all in all cases. (that from my logical tempered brain)

The other side of me wants to strap them down and peal their skin away four square inches at a time. While one spot heals there will be another to take its place. I am not without the desire for vengeance but MOST of the time my morality is working in conjunction with my mind. I am not capable of doling out justice - I am not blind enough nor can I see what is in the mind of the Creator. We have courts to hand out justice - it removes most of the emotion from the process so it tends to be less harmful. 
I know a bit of what it feels like to be victimized. I know what it takes to overcome that feeling. I know that brutalizing the garbage that did this to that girl will only (in her mind) make her responsible for more brutality. She needs to recover and part of that is the positive support of those closest to her. She needs to learn that she has the power to choose where she goes from here. She needs to learn that her pain, anger, and hatred has to be released so that it does not bind her to that horrible day. There is a lot that most people don't understand about rape and its consequences. The perps must never have the chance to take her ability to choose freely away again. The worst thing that those close to her could do was to decide that they will punish the perps for her. They would then be taking away her right to choose just like her rapists did.

This is a bit close to home for me so I have to stop here. I hope you understand the process a little better.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

You'll have to trust me when I say I know enough to empathize in my own way. I don't wish to sound like a rambo, so I'll just let it go at this point, suffice it to say I don't believe in our justice system when it deals with these vermin one stinking little iota.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Proof that children left to grow up without the moral compass of a moral adult. This is the same as the 17 year old who shot the baby in the face because his mother didn't have any money to give the alleged 17 year old armed robber suspect. As you can see, Obama would love me, since I am politically correct, gag gag, gag, puke.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

No it looks like it's not going to end.
Gruesome details emerge in north side home invasion


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The problem is multifaceted. We punish parents for disciplining children. We encourage outlandish behavior. After the fact, victims matter little anymore. It's all about how the criminals had a bad childhood and it's not their fault because their parents didn't have good jobs nor a lot of money. The perps were really good people who are misunderstood. If only the victims hadn't resisted and allowed them to do was they wanted this wouldn't have happened. If the world would give them more, things would be good. They are disadvantaged and need to be given more. Short, if any sentence. Back on the streets in no time. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> No it looks like it's not going to end.
> Gruesome details emerge in north side home invasion


Did you see them walking thru jail in handcuffs with smiles on their faces? You can't rehabilitate animals like that!Now, we will have to pay to house these ****ing pieces of shit and then they will get out in 3-5 years and do it again. Then people will complain about them getting out so fast. It is like a great big sick merry go round. It never ****in stops. We need to start killing these animals to start sending a message.. There are really no consequences and they know it, that is why they keep doing it.

They need to start prosecuting (or just kill)the judges when the bad guys are out so fast and then commits another violent crime! Shit like this just makes my blood boil. And if you say something, then it becomes about race..


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

<paces back and forth, ranting> You know what we need? You know what we _need_?! A Prepper Forums bar (with childcare  ). This seems like the perfect discussion to be having over a few rounds, whereupon we storm out, staggering into each other and go to wherever these kids are being held. The rest of the story is probably not fit for polite company.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

It's after dark! Please share the rest of the story!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a good question, what makes the government think that all these illegal aliens that couldn't even make it in their own country is going to be outstanding citizens if given citizenship or do they even care.


----------

